# Noob ? on scale



## happyj (Dec 6, 2006)

I have been looking into slotcars for several years and am thinking I will jump into routing one. I have ordered Lufs tape and read everything i can get my hands on about the subject although I still struggle with the digital components and how one might combine all the various pieces i have read about.

Question for me is about scale. I have a room that is 11'x13' (ft.)
There are two adjacent walls i could build on so am thinking of an L shaped counter around 9'x8' maybe 3' deep. Is that too small / short to think about running 1/32? 

I will get something up in sketchup as soon as I can but, am curious.

thanks in advance
happyj


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Welcome to your new addiction....I think you have plenty of room for a small 1/32 track...

Your going to find better info on bigger scales and track routing at slot car illustrated...this forum is mostly really active in HO (1:64)...

Here ya go...

http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=28

We still like all scales...so post pics of your progress for us eh...


----------



## happyj (Dec 6, 2006)

Roger that thanks

I have that one on the list that i look at as well as 
Slotforum
Slotblog
homeracing world
and oldslotracer

Did i miss any?


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

You may want to give some thought to 1/43 scale. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You might also want to consider making the ends of the tables a little wider to get a bigger diameter curve at the ends. You can do an overpass type cross over at the bend of the L to maximize those curves too.


----------



## happyj (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone have a thought on the footprints below? 

Not sure if I can describe this correctly but, I will try.
As I said before room is 11x13, It has two entries into it described as arch 1 and arch 2. I can build across arch 1 if needed. The desks are built ins and I intend to keep them. My computers sit on the one on the right and I can build over (oops forget height in pics 29") I will add that to the drawing later. 
The only other thing I can see from rereading the thread is maybe going wider than 3' was suggested.

Thanks in advance for comments/suggestions/snide remarks...


----------

